# Pisos



## DJFALLS (Feb 14, 2010)

How does one pronounce "Pisos".  Is it Peezoes or Piezoes?  Just curious.


----------



## botlguy (Feb 14, 2010)

Both your options seem the same to me but I would try it at: PEE - ZOEZ. That is how I have always pronounced it. 

 One of my favorite stories from 40 years ago is one most fellow bottle diggers think is a "Fish" story but it is true. While digging a privy in downtown Santa Ana, California I dug over 30 PISOS out of that single pit. They were in a full range of color from pale aqua to dark green. I didn't think all that much of them at the time except for the number out of one pit. Wish I still had them all together. By the way, I have some witnesses to that story who are still living.


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 14, 2010)

I favor the PIE-zoes pronunciation.. but I've heard a lot of both .


----------



## walkingstick (Feb 14, 2010)

Funny, I just had a hankerin' for some Papa John's.


----------



## Penn Digger (Feb 14, 2010)

I live one town east from where Piso's, the Hazeltine Co. Warren, PA, was based.  Have dug quite a few, sometimes numerous in one day.  Sold all the Piso's I had left to a fellow forum member who is a serious Piso's collector about a month or so ago.  I had always pronounced it Peezoes while he pronounced it Piezoes.  That was the first I had ever heard anybody pronounce it differently.  Which is right?  I don't know.  Maybe it is really Pizzoes?


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 14, 2010)

If the name is Italian in origin, as I suspect, then it should be pronounced "PEEsso" ..ciao baby!


----------



## idigjars (Feb 14, 2010)

Hello All!  Well I'm the serious Piso collector that Penn Digger referred to.  

 I don't know exactly why but I've always called them Pieso's myself.  

 Most folks including PD(Tom) call it peeso's.  

 Call them anything you want but if you have any nice colored Piso's to sell, please email or call ME.  Thank you and good luck finding and acquiring bottles for your own collections.  Best regards!  Paul


----------



## idigjars (Feb 14, 2010)

Here are some pics


----------



## idigjars (Feb 14, 2010)

and another


----------



## idigjars (Feb 14, 2010)

and a black one

 Hope you like the pics.


----------



## botlguy (Feb 14, 2010)

That's GREAT looking stuff Ry. I thought I had seen them all but not even close. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Digswithstick (Feb 14, 2010)

Paul that is a serious collection ,wow ,very nice thanks for posting them .That has to be the most Piso's i have seen in one collection ,great variety too .


----------



## DJFALLS (Feb 14, 2010)

Great collection of Pisos.  I had no idea of colors other than green and clear.


----------



## tftfan (Feb 14, 2010)

Good Stuff


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 14, 2010)

Whoa Paul,

 That is a collection in breadth and in deapth. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bravo!

 I always thought they were pronounced IZZOES. Isn't the "P" silent?


----------



## idigjars (Feb 15, 2010)

Hello All.  

 Thank you David for starting this thread and thanks to all for the nice comments on my Piso pics.  These are just what I have on display in my living room.  I have a lot more Piso's bottles in my basement bottle room.  My wife kids me all the time when I find a green color variation.  Here comments are "don't tell me, you don't have the color of green".  []

 I have acquired some nice Piso's from forum members like Penn Digger, JoetheCrow, Justanolddigger, and Baltbottles to name a few.

 Micah, that is a cool pic.  I've never seen it before.  The Piso's banner at the top of the building is really cool.  

 Thanks and good luck to all finding and acquiring bottles for your collections.  Best regards.  Paul


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 15, 2010)

> ORIGINAL: idigjars
> 
> Here are some pics


 
 Paul,...! Your collection looks great,....Thanks for posting your pics.                                                                                  Joe 
 P.S. What came in the "Piso's jar?


----------



## medbotls (Feb 16, 2010)

Hey, idigjars, where did you ever find that tin Piso's sign!?


----------

